# Knicks Set Franchise Record - 13 Consecutive Losses



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I feel bad for D-Fish. I didn't think this team was going to be THIS bad. Embarrassing nonetheless. They've now lost 23 of their last 24 games. They're honestly going to challenge the Sixers for worst record in the league and @Coach Fish is happy about it. Better hope they get a top-3 pick.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

At this point I hope we tank as hard as possible and get a chance to land one of Okafor/Towns/Russell.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

bball2223 said:


> At this point I hope we tank as hard as possible and get a chance to land one of Okafor/Towns/Russell.


That's the direction they're headed in - I wouldn't even be surprised if they jettisoned Calderon for an expiring contract to open up more cap room. The team's plan right now is a top-5 pick and a clean cap sheet heading into Summer 2015. Can't say I blame them, that was a broken locker room that Phil inherited.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> I feel bad for D-Fish. I didn't think this team was going to be THIS bad. Embarrassing nonetheless. They've now lost 23 of their last 24 games. They're honestly going to challenge the Sixers for worst record in the league and @Coach Fish is happy about it. Better hope they get a top-3 pick.


It's ironic that this thread was started by a Laker fan, considering the Lakers season and last night's Nightmare At Los Angeles game...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> That's the direction they're headed in - I wouldn't even be surprised if they jettisoned Calderon for an expiring contract to open up more cap room. The team's plan right now is a top-5 pick and a clean cap sheet heading into Summer 2015. Can't say I blame them, that was a broken locker room that Phil inherited.


They're actively shopping Calderon but I don't think anyone is wanting to pay Calderon 7.5 mil the next two seasons following this one though. 

If there is any rigging done what so ever in the NBA draft the Knicks will win the first overall pick. Or Cleveland again........

But lets say they get Okafor or Towns to pair with Melo. Who are they getting in FA? Most of the big name guys out there I expect to stay with their teams. This just isn't the year to have cap space for a superstar. That player isn't there.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

@Basel is making threads just so he can feel a little better about his own team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If I'm a Knicks fan I'm happy with this season though. A couple years ago they were looking Brooklyn bad as far as having overpaid aging has beens with no end in sight. They'll finally be out from mess Dolan made for them, and you have to think Phil will do a better job keeping the roster flexible going forward.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> @Basel is making threads just so he can feel a little better about his own team.



I'm making threads to these team forums can be a little more active. So far so good. Amazing what creating some threads can do for discussion.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> I'm making threads to these team forums can be a little more active. So far so good. Amazing what creating some threads can do for discussion.


I'm taking 50% of the credit on the majority of the discussion going on since my return.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I'm taking 50% of the credit on the majority of the discussion going on since my return.



Go for it. Just keep discussing and you take all the credit for it. I don't care. :laugh:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I'm taking 50% of the credit on the majority of the discussion going on since my return.


I'm taking 30% of the credit for 25% of the disagreements with 75% of what you've said since you've been back.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Go for it. Just keep discussing and you take all the credit for it. I don't care. :laugh:


You work hard around here Basel. I'm only willing to give you the props you deserve once a year though. 

No more compliments until 2016.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm taking 30% of the credit for 25% of the disagreements with 75% of what you've said since you've been back.


You'll learn to respect team play.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Basel said:


> I feel bad for D-Fish. I didn't think this team was going to be THIS bad. Embarrassing nonetheless. They've now lost 23 of their last 24 games. They're honestly going to challenge the Sixers for worst record in the league and @Coach Fish is happy about it. Better hope they get a top-3 pick.


Challenge?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> They're actively shopping Calderon but I don't think anyone is wanting to pay Calderon 7.5 mil the next two seasons following this one though.


Someone might take him - he's a really good shooter and doesn't make many mistakes, which makes him a good roleplayer. I mean, if Ainge holds out for too much in return for Jeff Green, Memphis may just want to flip Prince's expiring contract for Gasol's national team buddy as added depth and recruiting leverage going forward. 





R-Star said:


> But lets say they get Okafor or Towns to pair with Melo. Who are they getting in FA? Most of the big name guys out there I expect to stay with their teams. This just isn't the year to have cap space for a superstar. That player isn't there.


This may look absurd in three or four years, but in terms of team-building I feel like New York might have an easier time at a quick turnaround if they drafted one of Mudiay or the guard from Ohio State instead. It seems like they should be able to snag Jeff Green and Greg Monroe in free agency without too much difficulty (the two are buddies and have admitted to discussing teaming up on their next contracts). Monroe's passing makes him a natural fit in the triangle, and Green/Melo as the forward pairing gives them plenty of flexibility and perimeter shooting.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Someone might take him - he's a really good shooter and doesn't make many mistakes, which makes him a good roleplayer. I mean, if Ainge holds out for too much in return for Jeff Green, Memphis may just want to flip Prince's expiring contract for Gasol's national team buddy as added depth and recruiting leverage going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a big Mudiay guy so I wouldn't disagree. His injury has really made talk on him quiet.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Russell is my preference for the Knicks, but I wouldn't be mad at Towns/Okafor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> You work hard around here Basel. I'm only willing to give you the props you deserve once a year though.
> 
> 
> 
> No more compliments until 2016.



:cheers: Once a year is better than the zero I usually get. :laugh:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

What I hope happens is they take a big any big it does not matter who in the draft, overpay Danny Green and Wes Matthews, use whats left of the cap on a low end PG or just keep Calderon, and turn the JR trade exception into a decent bench piece.

PG: Jose Calderon
SG: Danny Green
SF: Wes Matthews
PF: Carmelo Anthony
C: Jahlil Okafor


----------

